# Sistema non responsivo...corruzione XFS? [Risolto]

## canduc17

Ciao...stavo seguendo la guida ufficiale ad OpenLdap e la guida a Mutt.

Dopo aver tampinato con diversi file di configurazione, ho aggiunto il servizio slapd ai runlevel default e battery.

Quando ho riavviato il pc, mi si è bloccato al caricamento di Apache...

Aspettando 10 minuti, lentissimamente mi appare gdm, riesco a fare il login e con altri dieci minuti buoni mi si carica Gnome che mi dà questo errore in un pop-up:

```
Si è verificato un errore durante l'avvio del demone delle impostazioni di GNOME

L'ultimo messaggio di errore è stato:

Did not receive a reply. Possible causes include: the remote application did not send a reply, the message bus security policy blocked the reply, the reply timeout expired, or the network connection was broken.

Gnome tenterà di riavviare il demone delle impostazioni al prossimo login.
```

Poi in venti minuti si carica tutto: barre, icone, sfondo del desktop...e il sistema è lentissimo...Se faccio un top, sembra tutto normale, niente che usi più del 2% della cpu...

Ma il sistema è di una lentezza impressionante...

Con un rc-status, invece, posso vedere che non sono partiti nè hald, nè cpufreqd...

Che cavolo succede? E in tutto questo lasso di tempo il disco fisso non frulla mica..

Come posso leggere qualche log per vedere dove stà il problema? O se no, avete altre idee?

Per sicurezza, ho tolto slapd dai 2 runlevel, ma fà uguale...

----------

## canduc17

Credo che il problema non c'entri con i software citati sopra...

Ho provato con il livecd a fare un chroot e mi si blocca all'env-update...che significa?

Qualunque suggerimento è utile, devo riuscire assolutamente a resuscitare sto poratile!!!

----------

## nikko96

 *canduc17 wrote:*   

> Credo che il problema non c'entri con i software citati sopra...
> 
> Ho provato con il livecd a fare un chroot e mi si blocca all'env-update...che significa?
> 
> Qualunque suggerimento è utile, devo riuscire assolutamente a resuscitare sto poratile!!!

 

Potrebbe trattarsi di un problema hardware,hai provato a testare la ram,o a tenere sott'occhio

le temperature dei vari device?

----------

## Peach

 *nikko96 wrote:*   

>  *canduc17 wrote:*   Credo che il problema non c'entri con i software citati sopra...
> 
> Ho provato con il livecd a fare un chroot e mi si blocca all'env-update...che significa?
> 
> Qualunque suggerimento è utile, devo riuscire assolutamente a resuscitare sto poratile!!! 
> ...

 

aggiungo pure di controllare prima di tutto il DMA sul disco. quei problemi di lentezza possono anche essere causati da quello.

----------

## canduc17

no, volevo fare un check anche del disco...come fò?

----------

## Peach

 *canduc17 wrote:*   

> no, volevo fare un check anche del disco...come fò?

 

"hdparm -I" per iniziare

poi puoi anche fare un fsck, ma dubito possa servire effettivamente.

----------

## canduc17

```
livecd root # xfs_check /dev/sda2

ERROR: The filesystem has valuable metadata changes in a log which needs to

be replayed.  Mount the filesystem to replay the log, and unmount it before

re-running xfs_check.  If you are unable to mount the filesystem, then use

the xfs_repair -L option to destroy the log and attempt a repair.

Note that destroying the log may cause corruption -- please attempt a mount

of the filesystem before doing this.

livecd root # xfs_check /dev/sda

xfs_check: unexpected XFS SB magic number 0xeb4890d0

xfs_check: size check failed

xfs_check: read failed: Invalid argument

xfs_check: data size check failed

/usr/bin/xfs_check: line 28: 12912 Segmentation fault      xfs_db$DBOPTS -i -p

xfs_check -c "check$OPTS" $1
```

Non mi sembra molto rassicurante...poi:

```
livecd root # hdparm -I /dev/sda

/dev/sda:

ATA device, with non-removable media

        Model Number:       ST9160823AS

        Serial Number:      5NK0KB2B

        Firmware Revision:  3.ADC

Standards:

        Supported: 7 6 5 4

        Likely used: 7

Configuration:

        Logical         max     current

        cylinders       16383   16383

        heads           16      16

        sectors/track   63      63

        --

        CHS current addressable sectors:   16514064

        LBA    user addressable sectors:  268435455

        LBA48  user addressable sectors:  312581808

        device size with M = 1024*1024:      152627 MBytes

        device size with M = 1000*1000:      160041 MBytes (160 GB)

Capabilities:

        LBA, IORDY(can be disabled)

        Queue depth: 32

        Standby timer values: spec'd by Standard, no device specific minimum

        R/W multiple sector transfer: Max = 16  Current = 8

        Advanced power management level: unknown setting (0x8080)

        Recommended acoustic management value: 208, current value: 0

        DMA: mdma0 mdma1 mdma2 udma0 udma1 udma2 udma3 udma4 udma5 *udma6

             Cycle time: min=120ns recommended=120ns

        PIO: pio0 pio1 pio2 pio3 pio4

             Cycle time: no flow control=120ns  IORDY flow control=120ns

Commands/features:

        Enabled Supported:

           *    SMART feature set

                Security Mode feature set

           *    Power Management feature set

           *    Write cache

           *    Look-ahead

           *    Host Protected Area feature set

           *    WRITE_BUFFER command

           *    READ_BUFFER command

           *    NOP cmd

           *    DOWNLOAD_MICROCODE

           *    Advanced Power Management feature set

                SET_MAX security extension

                Automatic Acoustic Management feature set

        Queue depth: 32

        Standby timer values: spec'd by Standard, no device specific minimum

        R/W multiple sector transfer: Max = 16  Current = 8

        Advanced power management level: unknown setting (0x8080)

        Recommended acoustic management value: 208, current value: 0

        DMA: mdma0 mdma1 mdma2 udma0 udma1 udma2 udma3 udma4 udma5 *udma6

             Cycle time: min=120ns recommended=120ns

        PIO: pio0 pio1 pio2 pio3 pio4

             Cycle time: no flow control=120ns  IORDY flow control=120ns

Commands/features:

        Enabled Supported:

           *    SMART feature set

                Security Mode feature set

           *    Power Management feature set

           *    Write cache

           *    Look-ahead

           *    Host Protected Area feature set

           *    WRITE_BUFFER command

           *    READ_BUFFER command

           *    NOP cmd

           *    DOWNLOAD_MICROCODE

           *    Advanced Power Management feature set

                SET_MAX security extension

                Automatic Acoustic Management feature set

           *    48-bit Address feature set

           *    Device Configuration Overlay feature set

           *    Mandatory FLUSH_CACHE

           *    FLUSH_CACHE_EXT

           *    SMART error logging

           *    SMART self-test

           *    IDLE_IMMEDIATE with UNLOAD

           *    SATA-I signaling speed (1.5Gb/s)

           *    SATA-II signaling speed (3.0Gb/s)

           *    Native Command Queueing (NCQ)

           *    Host-initiated interface power management

           *    Phy event counters

                Device-initiated interface power management

           *    Software settings preservation

Security:

        Master password revision code = 65534

                supported

        not     enabled

        not     locked

                frozen

        not     expired: security count

        not     supported: enhanced erase

Checksum: correct
```

 Ho fatto anche la cazzata di disinstallare pam,

pensando che potesse dare dei problemi...così adesso se sapetto mezz'ora prima che parta il sistema, non riesco comunque a loggarmi...

Spero sia recuperabile la sistuazione, se no è un casino...

Come faccio a fare il test della RAM e il DMA su disco?

EDIT: Sono riuscito a reinstallare pam, grazie al boot interattivo...ora, anche se con tempi da era geologica, riesco a fare il login.

----------

## nikko96

 *canduc17 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> .......[cut].........
> 
> Come faccio a fare il test della RAM e il DMA su disco?
> ...

 

Per le RAM emergi memtest86 e aggiungi la relativa voce al grub.conf.

specificando il path dell'eseguibile memtest86.bin (in /boot/memtest86)

Ciao.

----------

## nikko96

Oooops mi ero dimenticato del  disco

hai provato sempre con hdparm a vedere se la velocità è accettabile?

```
hdparm -tT /dev/sda
```

----------

## riverdragon

Canduc, c'è scritto, dal livecd monta la partizione con xfs in maniera che il filesystem sistemi il proprio log; quindi smontala e riprova con xfs_check.

----------

## !equilibrium

 *canduc17 wrote:*   

> livecd root # xfs_check /dev/sda
> 
> ```
> xfs_check: unexpected XFS SB magic number 0xeb4890d0
> 
> ...

 

bhe, vorrei ben dire... /dev/sda non è una partizione... che vuoi che ti dica scusa? ovvio che ti mostri errori.

la prossima volta stai un po più attento quando digiti i comandi

----------

## canduc17

Grazie a tutti per le risposte, ma era un problema con OpenLdap.

L'ho disinstallato, ho fatto un aggiornamento generale del sistema e tutto è tornato come prima.

Sorry.  :Embarassed: 

----------

